
Ask HN: What is your blogging strategy? - mfalcon
I&#x27;ve been non regularly blogging for a while without traction for the moment. Sometimes it seems the effort is futile and it&#x27;ll be better to focus on another ventures.<p>What&#x27;s your experience and how are you approaching this blogging thing?
======
chrissdot
I sometimes write about stuff I care (and feel that need to be published) on
medium (like 2-4 times a year). For most of the time I just write markdown
files that I keep locally.

~~~
mfalcon
And how do you evaluate the results in relation with the time you "invested"
in?

